# New to the forum and moving to Houston! Need new Gym



## rjacob249 (Aug 17, 2015)

Hey guys wanted to introduce myself, Learned a lot since joining the community been lurking gaining knowledge before I start my first cycle. Just got a job at a hospital in the TX Medical Center so wanted to know what gyms the local Houston gym rats hit up.


----------



## brazey (Aug 18, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## mac10chap (Aug 18, 2015)

Welcome.  There are a TON of gyms around here.  I just stick to 24 hour though.  Been a member for about 10 years and they only charge me $56/year membership fees.  Cant go wrong with that.


----------



## the_predator (Aug 20, 2015)

Welcome


----------

